# New Horse - "not as described on the tin" !



## sjward (2 November 2017)

Just wondered how long new horses have taken to settle in. Had cob for six weeks, tried her out in all conditions, school, roads, hacking three times over a month before purchasing and she was as calm as a kitten, stood rock still to get on, quite strong but good brakes and felt very safe.
From day one she has been very very spooky, can barely get on her for her spinning round and round to avoid, when I am on her she's tanking off, thrown in a few bucks although this seems to have calmed down and is generally very stressy. I know it can take awhile for horses to settle down, I've had all normal things checked and she was 5 staged vetted. I'm 100% sure there was no drugging or under-handedness from seller.
I'm taking things slow and going right back to basics and being very patient with her but I'm baffled at the difference in her and just hope that time and consistency will result in the horse that I tried.
She is here to stay and will be with me forever so we have plenty of time to sort teething troubles out, just wondered if anyone else had experienced this or anyone have some 'kind' advice.

She is an absolute sweetheart on the ground, standing for ages to be groomed and you could put your granny on her if walking in hand.

Thanks.


----------



## Alibear (2 November 2017)

It can take them a long time to settle in for some of them and it sounds like you did a very thorough pre purchase check and have got yourself a nice horse. 
 As she is being so well behaved on the ground it makes me question, are you riding her in the same tack that you tried her with as it seems she's only unsettled when it comes to riding?


----------



## ihatework (2 November 2017)

Do you have good communication with the seller? I'd be inclined to ask for their help as presumably, at this stage, they know the horse best. If they are local hopefully they will offer to come over and see the behaviour in action.


----------



## sjward (2 November 2017)

The sellers are quite a distance from me so that isn't an option.  I've been in contact with them and they haven't been overly helpful.  They did say from day one she could be a bit nappy leaving her field companions although I haven't had this problem with her.


----------



## SallyBatty (2 November 2017)

You don't say what actual checks have been done so far, so here are a few suggestions from me.

As she is so good on the ground then it would suggest to me that it is probably the tack causing her discomfort.  Did she come with the saddle that was used every time you tried her or are you using a different saddle?  If you are using a new saddle, was it fitted correctly by a qualified fitter - it not you should get one out to check it.  What about the type/thickness of numnah/saddle pad/half pad you are now using compared to what was being used previously?  Same goes for the type of bit.  Some horses can be very fussy and react in a big way to minor changes.

Other ideas would be have you changed her feed in any way?  Is she being stabled more than before?  How settled is she with the horses she is turned out with?  Or is she in a field on her own now?

Good luck in working out what the issue is and getting it sorted.


----------



## KittyH (2 November 2017)

My friend has had a very similar experience with her new cob and after about 3 months he is now pretty much back to the horse she tried. He'd been in his previous home in a private yard for several years and was obviously very stressed by moving to a livery yard with new people and horses, but has settled now. Hopefully yours will soon. Perhaps get an instructor to come to your yard to help you for now?


----------



## sjward (2 November 2017)

KittyH said:



			My friend has had a very similar experience with her new cob and after about 3 months he is now pretty much back to the horse she tried. He'd been in his previous home in a private yard for several years and was obviously very stressed by moving to a livery yard with new people and horses, but has settled now. Hopefully yours will soon. Perhaps get an instructor to come to your yard to help you for now?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, pleased to hear someone else has had same experience and come out the other side. I have an instructor at the yard helping me so feeling very positive.


----------



## Hugo-Boy (2 November 2017)

Could it have to do with a change in feed? Are you feeding her?

My boy calmed down when I started adding salt to his feed.


----------



## LaurenBay (2 November 2017)

Theres no right answer i'm afraid. Some Horses will settle pretty much immediately, others can take several months. 

That does sound like quite a drastic behavior change though. Did you get the Horse vetted? did the Horse come with tack or have you now gotten your own?


----------



## sjward (2 November 2017)

Hugo-Boy said:



			Could it have to do with a change in feed? Are you feeding her?

My boy calmed down when I started adding salt to his feed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply.  She is being fed a handfull of grass pellets just to stop her feeling left out when others get their feeds.  She seems to enjoy the 'salt lick' so not sure she needs anymore.  I have considered a calmer, but deciding which one to start her on is a whole new ball game!!!!!


----------



## sjward (2 November 2017)

SallyBatty said:



			You don't say what actual checks have been done so far, so here are a few suggestions from me.

As she is so good on the ground then it would suggest to me that it is probably the tack causing her discomfort.  Did she come with the saddle that was used every time you tried her or are you using a different saddle?  If you are using a new saddle, was it fitted correctly by a qualified fitter - it not you should get one out to check it.  What about the type/thickness of numnah/saddle pad/half pad you are now using compared to what was being used previously?  Same goes for the type of bit.  Some horses can be very fussy and react in a big way to minor changes.

Other ideas would be have you changed her feed in any way?  Is she being stabled more than before?  How settled is she with the horses she is turned out with?  Or is she in a field on her own now?

Good luck in working out what the issue is and getting it sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for reply. I've had back, teeth, vet and saddle checked. I bought the same saddle that she was previously ridden in although getting checked again considering changing if necessary.  Going through your suggestions and yes she is stabled more than before and whilst not in a field on her own she is out with fewer companions than before.  There is a lot of settling in for her to do and I'm not expecting it to be quick just want to help her to feel happier.


----------



## sjward (2 November 2017)

LaurenBay said:



			Theres no right answer i'm afraid. Some Horses will settle pretty much immediately, others can take several months. 

That does sound like quite a drastic behavior change though. Did you get the Horse vetted? did the Horse come with tack or have you now gotten your own?
		
Click to expand...

Horse was 5 staged vetted.  Didn't come with tack but I bought exactly the same as she was ridden in.  I'm getting saddle checked again as obviously although same make and model may be sitting differently as its new.


----------



## 9tails (2 November 2017)

Same width and seat size on saddle?


----------



## sjward (2 November 2017)

9tails said:



			Same width and seat size on saddle?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## LaurenBay (2 November 2017)

Did you have bloods taken when the vetting took place? If so you could ask for them to be tested? not sure how long they keep them for though.


----------



## sjward (2 November 2017)

LaurenBay said:



			Did you have bloods taken when the vetting took place? If so you could ask for them to be tested? not sure how long they keep them for though.
		
Click to expand...

I did have bloods taken but I&#8217;m not at point of getting them checked as I&#8217;m 100% sure nothing dodgy with seller.


----------



## Sparemare (2 November 2017)

Is the ridden behaviour the same if someone else rides her?  Is she the same bareback?


----------



## Beausmate (2 November 2017)

Did she travel a long way to you?

A new saddle will feel different to her old one, so that would be a good place to start.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 November 2017)

We bought an 8 yr old mare, many years ago, she was an angel when tried at the EC where she was on sales livery.  We put her in a RS/livery yard and she was a nappy nightmare.  We did have to get the vet after about 4 weeks, as she had a nasal infection - that might have been brewing I suppose but I doubt that it caused all the problems.  
After 6 weeks there we moved her to a different yard, we led her there and genuinely thought just before 1/2 way that we might have to put her in a field along the way and give us all a breathing space.  We managed to keep hold of her and after going along a bridlepath through a farm-yard, she calmed down to the point where we could safely take her across a busy main road, which we had been dreading.
She settled at the new yard and although she was never easy, she was like a different animal.  10 yrs later, we moved her for a short time to a friend's farm and then brought her to our now home, she settled well in each new yard and was eventually pts at home aged 31.
The trouble is there are loads of things, including change, which can unsettle a horse and it can take a lot of unpicking to work out just what the problem is.
I have known horses, who have been nowhere near as difficult as the one I mentioned above, take up to two years to feel as if they have settled in.  Others seem as though they have never been anywhere else.


----------



## sjward (2 November 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			We bought an 8 yr old mare, many years ago, she was an angel when tried at the EC where she was on sales livery.  We put her in a RS/livery yard and she was a nappy nightmare.  We did have to get the vet after about 4 weeks, as she had a nasal infection - that might have been brewing I suppose but I doubt that it caused all the problems.  
After 6 weeks there we moved her to a different yard, we led her there and genuinely thought just before 1/2 way that we might have to put her in a field along the way and give us all a breathing space.  We managed to keep hold of her and after going along a bridlepath through a farm-yard, she calmed down to the point where we could safely take her across a busy main road, which we had been dreading.
She settled at the new yard and although she was never easy, she was like a different animal.  10 yrs later, we moved her for a short time to a friend's farm and then brought her to our now home, she settled well in each new yard and was eventually pts at home aged 31.
The trouble is there are loads of things, including change, which can unsettle a horse and it can take a lot of unpicking to work out just what the problem is.
I have known horses, who have been nowhere near as difficult as the one I mentioned above, take up to two years to feel as if they have settled in.  Others seem as though they have never been anywhere else.
		
Click to expand...

Your so right. I&#8217;m not expecting any miracle answers. It&#8217;s a huge change for her and I&#8217;d never underestimate that just want to do what I can to settle her in make sure she&#8217;s happy.


----------



## sjward (2 November 2017)

Beausmate said:



			Did she travel a long way to you?

A new saddle will feel different to her old one, so that would be a good place to start.
		
Click to expand...

It was about 100 miles. She was perfect on the journey barely moved but was very sweaty when we took her off horse box.  It was obviously stressful for her.  Fortunately I&#8217;m a happy hacker with a few local shows if we wanted so no plans to ever put her through a long journey again.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 November 2017)

less turnout will probably be a factor,  the seller may have had her out 24/7 so to be stabled even for a short time could affect her temperament..could be that she was out all night and bought in just before you arrived so she would be quieter......maybe after you have had the saddle checked by a qualified saddler try to lunge her for about 20 mins before you ride so she has got any spooks and bucks out of her system...my old mare was very spooky and scary to ride but after i moved her to a yard with 24/7 turnout she changed dramatically.  she was still nutty but was more manageable and less scary...6 weeks is a very short time for her to get used to all of the changes and mares can be very sensitive so be patient and good luck


----------



## claret09 (2 November 2017)

some horses like us hate change. my boy certainly does - I have had him eleven years and moved him four times. he is an absolute nightmare to move - I have had him break stable fronts, jump out of fields, jump up and down on the trailer. - he is just incredibly anxious. however, once in the right place and settled his is angelic. he has also taken many years to be really rideable - judges now seem to love him (he is very mannerly - but he certainly hasn't always been like that - he used to plant for England). I have had some excellent instructors over the years and that has made a massive difference.  I would suggest you find an instructor who understands both you and your horse and your objectives. that will really help. you will feel more confident with someone you trust on the ground and as a consequence your horse will feel safer and therefore more trusting.


----------



## honetpot (3 November 2017)

We moved yards after about five years of being in the same place. We had five at the time and two out of the five went nutty, one I couldn't get in the stable without a battle for 3months. We had gone from a very quiet enclosed yard with fields that were enclosed to somewhere completely open, with few hedges, the yard  was open and a fair amount of people. Even the lovely school was something they hated, to human eyes it looked perfect and a huge improvement on the small deep school we had been using, but this open oasis had monsters at every corner.
  I think mares can be more sensitive, if she is still finding her place or has lost a companion that adds extra stress. I would try doing the same thing every day in the same place, she is obviously happy on the yard, so perhaps hacking with a buddy?


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2017)

The term not as described is best used to describe horses who have issues you have not been told about .
For instance the horses is sold as sound but then turns out to have a long term issue .Op try to think about it like this why can't I get this horse to behave as it behaved in its last home you saw it with your own eyes when you tried it .
My cure for horses who don't settle in a new home is very simple work and lots of it until they are longing for a sleep .
I would look at upping your work and perhaps paying someone to exercise as well as ride yourself .


----------



## torzay (3 November 2017)

Hi, I moved my horse after being on 1 yard for many years, the difference in him was significant. It took him about 6 months to settle back to his usual 'chilled' out mode. He was given the same food, same exercise routine etc...I hadn't realised the difference a new yard would make, but it did. I persevered with him and we got here in the end...a big lesson learnt.


----------



## Orangehorse (3 November 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			The term not as described is best used to describe horses who have issues you have not been told about .
For instance the horses is sold as sound but then turns out to have a long term issue .Op try to think about it like this why can't I get this horse to behave as it behaved in its last home you saw it with your own eyes when you tried it .
My cure for horses who don't settle in a new home is very simple work and lots of it until they are longing for a sleep .
I would look at upping your work and perhaps paying someone to exercise as well as ride yourself .
		
Click to expand...

What I would say.  If someone is selling a horse they are doing everything they can to make it a sellable animal, including probably riding it every day and not feeding it much either - the typical regime for dealers.

Sure, find out that everything fits OK and there are no physical problems and then work, work and more work.


----------



## Adonissaan (22 November 2017)

Sometimes horses can completely change when their environment does.

When I was younger I got a Highland pony who was going to be my perfect pony club pony! Tried him loads he was amazing.

Took him home and he was never the same and became very naughty - we thought it was something to do with him being in a big herd to a much smaller one.


----------



## sjward (22 November 2017)

Adonissaan said:



			Sometimes horses can completely change when their environment does.

When I was younger I got a Highland pony who was going to be my perfect pony club pony! Tried him loads he was amazing.

Took him home and he was never the same and became very naughty - we thought it was something to do with him being in a big herd to a much smaller one.
		
Click to expand...

You could be right I have no way of knowing if my mare came from a big herd or not.  Happily she appears to be starting to settle down and is becoming more the horse I tried.


----------



## JDH01 (27 December 2017)

I have now bought at least 2 if not 3 horses all privately which have been a challenge at around the 3-6 month period.  This has mainly manifested through quite impressive napping!  My answer is lunging and long reining to voice and lessons, lessons, lessons to challenge you and them. Current chap has got over himself and is now exactly as described when I bought him.  He was a much loved and very spoilt chap who had learnt how to get out of work!


----------



## Orangehorse (28 December 2017)

I think with a new horse you have to be a very firm "leader" so they know they can look to you if they are feeling upset.
So can you do some ground work with her, making her put her feet somewhere, and staying there until you ask them to move, going over poles, all sorts of things so she looks to you for confidence.

There are several books like this - Kelly Marks, Linda Tellington-Jones, etc.

I know you say that she is OK on the ground, but I know a IH RA and she said that she often goes to a bolshy horse and all it needs is a short session of taking orders, and this discipline gives the horse confidence in its new owner.  Might be worth exploring.

I knew some dealers who were often called in to help with various problem horses, and they often found that with them the horse had no problem at all, because they expected the horse to behave correctly and nine times out of ten it did, simply because the horse recognised them as trustworthy leaders.


----------



## Highflinger (30 December 2017)

I had exactly the same problem with my new pony. Very very quiet & kick along when I tried him but first time I hacked him out at his new home he jogged & spooked constantly. I had a months trial so I was confident he was as described & the move unsettled him. His owner was amazed when I said he jogged - she didn't think he was capable! It took a good three months for him to settle & lessons helped a lot. He is fine now. Some people say it can take up to a year to really settle particularly if they have not been "out" for day trips  much at shows & clinics . 
Good luck


----------



## Orangehorse (30 December 2017)

Another book to read is "Brain, pain or Training" by Sue Palmer who is a physiotherapist and a Kelly Marks RA,  Good book.


----------



## Mahoganybay (30 December 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Another book to read is "Brain, pain or Training" by Sue Palmer who is a physiotherapist and a Kelly Marks RA,  Good book.
		
Click to expand...

I was lucky to meet this lady & see her demonstration, would highly recommend.


----------

